# Unofficial AM3+ CPU support on AM3 boards?



## itsakjt (Aug 5, 2012)

So it has been confirmed that an AM3+ CPU physically fits on an AM3 socket. But the thing is that will it work? I have this question in mind long before. Will the motherboards which does not have a BIOS update support AM3+ CPUs? 
I recently heard from a shop in the computer market that my motherboard will support it.
I have the Asus M4A88TD M-EVO AM3
There is an identical board-Asus M5A88 M-EVO AM3+.
If you have personally tried the AM3+ CPUs on the AM3 socket, please share your experiences. Thank you.


----------



## Frick (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think it'll work, if I recall correctly. They fit but I think there is a slight difference.


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

AM3+ CPU's will fit an AM3 socket the trick is BIOS support (mostly). AMD will not officially support AM3+ CPU's in anything but 9 series AMD chipsets.

   That being said, motherboard manufacturers have written AM3+ support into the BIOS of quite a few boards but not all of them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

It is the same deal as was with the Kt133a chipset many moons ago. They where not supposed to be able to run a Athlon Xp proc newer then the Pally 2100+. I be damn if I don't have a 2400+ Thoroughbred running in my Kt7a without issues. And the bios picked it up and Id'd it for what it is. I am not saying go out and buy a fx chip for your Am3 board as this does need to be investigated and tested first. You could plug the chip in and boot it and it will run it fine or it could go up in a ball of flames. I have no clue but I do know someone who may try it for us. Oh Norton, buddy pal of mine. Why don't ya fire one of those fx chips up in that EVO board.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 5, 2012)

Got it. But somewhat I think many AM3 motherboards can actually support AM3+. For example, I have seen a lot of crap 760G socket AM3+ motherboards supporting AM3+ CPUs. And I think my motherboard and many like it will be able to support those with a proper BIOS but which is not available I suppose due to marketing purposes. Any options? BIOS modding maybe?


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It is the same deal as was with the Kt133a chipset many moons ago. They where not supposed to be able to run a Athlon Xp proc newer then the Pally 2100+. I be damn if I don't have a 2400+ Thoroughbred running in my Kt7a without issues. And the bios picked it up and Id'd it for what it is. I am not saying go out and buy a fx chip for your Am3 board as this does need to be investigated and tested first. You could plug the chip in and boot it and it will run it fine or it could go up in a *ball of flames*. I have no clue but I do know someone who may try it for us. Oh Norton, buddy pal of mine. Why don't ya fire one of those fx chips up in that EVO board.



As soon as I get "ball of flame" insurance I'll go for it 




itsakjt said:


> Got it. But somewhat I think many AM3 motherboards can actually support AM3+. For example, I have seen a lot of crap 760G socket AM3+ motherboards supporting AM3+ CPUs. And I think my motherboard and many like it will be able to support those with a proper BIOS but which is not available I suppose due to marketing purposes. Any options? BIOS modding maybe?



Unfortunately, if you can't find a BIOS you have few options unless you want to attempt the will it work or will it create a ball of flame method


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 5, 2012)

LOL :-D Gotta try one then :-D


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 5, 2012)

Norton said:


> As soon as I get "ball of flame" insurance I'll go for it





Flo may have you covered.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 5, 2012)

Well my ASUS Crosshair IV Formula is a AM3 board but with a BETA BIOS (3027) from ASUS 
I am now running with a FX 4100 BE (AM3+ CPU) and it is working fine ..... so it is up to the motherboard manufacturer to deliver a BIOS FW that works.....


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2012)

VulkanBros said:


> Well my ASUS Crosshair IV Formula is a AM3 board but with a BETA BIOS (3027) from ASUS
> I am now running with a FX 4100 BE (AM3+ CPU) and it is working fine ..... so it is up to the motherboard manufacturer to deliver a BIOS FW that works.....



Touché, I built a machine for my roommate at the time with an AM3 chip in an AM2+ board using DDR2 because it was cheaper at the time. I would imagine that AM3+ to AM3 is similar. Very broken functionality until you run a BIOS update that has BD support.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 6, 2012)

I wonder why Asus is not giving a BIOS update for my board and many like it. Even the M4A88TD V-EVO didn't get it. And they are selling new crap 760G chipset AM3+ boards now. :-(


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> AM3+ CPU's will fit an AM3 socket the trick is BIOS support (mostly). AMD will not officially support AM3+ CPU's in anything but 9 series AMD chipsets.
> 
> That being said, motherboard manufacturers have written AM3+ support into the BIOS of quite a few boards but not all of them.



Well MSI said they were going support the 880 range then months later did not bother without explaining or any thing..

So screw them if they think i am buying any thing of theirs again haha.  I bet they made a small amount of cash of it to.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 6, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Well MSI said they were going support the 880 range then months later did not bother without explaining or any thing..
> 
> So screw them if they think i am buying any thing of theirs again haha.  I bet they made a small amount of cash of it to.



I don't think they're making money off of it since I bet most people decided not to go MSI after that. MSI has made an okay motherboard for me, but I like their GPUs better. ASUS really knows what's up when it comes to motherboards.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 8, 2012)

I am running Am3 chips in 2 Am2 boards. There also maybe some sort of voltage difference or something also as to why Most Am3 boards are not supporting the Am3+ procs. It could be something a bios update can't control. The boards themselves may run the chip but it could be one of those for how long will it last deals. Some may not haver any problem and some may fry themselves after awhile or just not be stable. And if it isn't 100% stable there will be drones of people saying there product is junk.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 8, 2012)

itsakjt said:


> Got it. But somewhat I think many AM3 motherboards can actually support AM3+. For example, I have seen a lot of crap 760G socket AM3+ motherboards supporting AM3+ CPUs. And I think my motherboard and many like it will be able to support those with a proper BIOS but which is not available I suppose due to marketing purposes. Any options? BIOS modding maybe?



i love my 760G motherboard  ?


----------



## Norton (Aug 8, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am running Am3 chips in 2 Am2 boards. There also maybe some sort of voltage difference or something also as to why Most Am3 boards are not supporting the Am3+ procs. It could be something a bios update can't control. The boards themselves may run the chip but it could be one of those for how long will it last deals. Some may not haver any problem and some may fry themselves after awhile or just not be stable. And if it isn't 100% stable there will be drones of people saying there product is junk.



If the mobo manufactuers wrote AM3+ BIOS updates for AM3 boards then we'll all keep our AM3 boards.... = no sales for them. There is no reason why AM3+ can't run on an AM3 board as there are boards all the way down to 760G/SB710 that have AM3+ support.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 8, 2012)

Norton said:


> If the mobo manufactuers wrote AM3+ BIOS updates for AM3 boards then we'll all keep our AM3 boards.... = no sales for them. There is no reason why AM3+ can't run on an AM3 board as there are boards all the way down to 760G/SB710 that have AM3+ support.



Thats what I am saying too


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 10, 2012)

he AM3+ Socket specification contains a few noteworthy design changes over its AM3 predecessor. The 942-pin socket count for the AM3+ is an increase of one over the AM3 Socket's 941-pin socket layout.[9] The AM3+ Socket has larger pin socket diameter of 51 mm compared to 45 mm with the AM3 Socket. There is a faster serial link of 3400 MHz from the CPU to the power controller, compared to 400 MHz. The AM3+ Socket offers improved power regulation and power quality specifications, including an increased maximum current support of 145 A versus 110 A. There is also a redesigned CPU cooler retention harness allowing for slightly better airflow for CPU cooling, while retaining cooler backward compatibility.[10]
Some manufacturers have brought AM3+ support to some of their AM3 motherboards via a simple BIOS upgrade.[11] Mechanical compatibility has been confirmed and it's possible for AM3+ CPUs to fit in AM3 boards, provided they can supply enough peak current. Another issue is the use of the sideband temperature sensor interface for reading the temperature from the CPU. Therefore, some CPU PWM fan pins may only run at full speed. Also, certain power-saving features may not work, due to lack of support for rapid VCore switching.[12] Note that use of AM3+ CPUs in AM3 boards is not officially supported by AMD.


----------

